# Hand turned ebony pen body



## Don Kondra (Oct 17, 2009)

Greetings,

I recently purchased an ebony pen from Brooklin Pen Works and decided to use it in a comparison between strobes/softboxes/light tent vs strobes/paper reflectors.

For both shots I removed the ink cartridge and mounted the pen on a piece of wire stuck in a block of wood.

This is 2 x Alien Bees B1600 with 2' x 3' softboxes from the sides with the pen in a light tent with a gray backdrop.







This is the B1600's with the stock reflectors and pen on a black paper backdrop with ~ 2' x 2' black paper side reflectors.






The light tent shot definitely doesn't show the color of the wood as well but I would have to reshoot without the softboxes to declare the non light tent shot the winner 

Cheers, Don


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Oct 24, 2009)

An interesting comparison that shows different subjects need different techniques N°1 is a more pleasing image, but does it represent the product?


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 24, 2009)

As a matter of fact the first image is the best at representing how the wood appears.

The color in the ebony is barely visible in normal daylight. 

I'm positive if a client purchased the pen based on the second shot, they would be very displeased when it arrived.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Cleere (Nov 1, 2009)

Don
I prefer the first one using the reflectors. I shoot pens all the time and it can be a nightmare getting the tip looking correct, particularly if it is cuved and polished chrome. Straight sides are a lot easier but can still be very tricky. You have managed to get great depth in your image.

You can see my images of promotional pens on www.pens.co.uk


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 1, 2009)

I make pens and usually photograph them. As you pointed out, a minor variation in lighting can dramatically change the appearance of the item. Nice pen and good work isolating it from  background for the photo.


----------

